# Carb Loading



## John Ziegler (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 25, 2016)

Z is in fact Rich Piana.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2016)

dat' Pop-Tart shopping spree...that poor woman...

"Honey, you getting some red velvet?"

"Hmmph..."

"I really like red velvet..."

"Mumble...cinnamon...mumble..."

"Wouldn't you like to get a box of red velvet?"

*ignored*


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2016)

I stopped after he said steak causes that big gut on stage. I guess all that HGH and insulin has nothing to do with the way some of these guys guts look after all. Blame it on the beef!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 25, 2016)

snake said:


> I stopped after he said steak causes that big gut on stage. I guess all that HGH and insulin has nothing to do with the way some of these guys guts look after all. Blame it on the beef!



He has said before that he blames his HGH for his gut and he has to work on it now specifically because he ****ed up when younger. He probably feels the beef doesn't help if he is already swole in the midsection i guess.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 25, 2016)

Dude is an attention whore


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 25, 2016)

Rich Piana knows about that yam root brah...


----------



## thqmas (Jan 25, 2016)

I watched 5 minutes and 32 seconds. Can someone beat that?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2016)

Duh. No one is gonna feed a trophy wife pop-tarts.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 25, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I watched 5 minutes and 32 seconds. Can someone beat that?



I watched the entire think. It's like an episode of Jersey Shore, I just can't turn it off.


----------

